# Greenville, SC Shows February 15-17th



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I will be heading down to Greenville, SC for shows on those dates. Actually Thursday night the 14th there is a Bulldog Specialty, so I will be there for that. I am bringing, JC and Deja (bulldogs), and BB (weimaraner). 

It's held at the TD Convention Center, if anyone in the area would like to come out. It's a pretty big show with lots of big entries in breeds. 

Here are the entry breakdowns for my two breeds.

I don't know Thursday night since it is a independent specialty. But here are the other days. 

Friday 
Entry breakdown goes as such: Class Dogs-Class Bitches (Special Dogs-Special Bitches)
Bulldogs- (50 Total) 11-29 (6-4) (5 point major in class bitches)
Weimaraners- (16 Total) 8-4 (2-2) 

Saturday

Bulldogs- (50 Total) 12-30 (5-3) (5 point major in class bitches)
Weimaraners- (18 Total) 8-5 (3-2) 

Sunday
Bulldogs- (42 Total) 10-25 (4-3) (4 point major in class bitches)
Weimaraners- (19 Total) 9-5 (3-2)

Won't know times till later, but will update with that info. 

Here are the other breakdowns for all breeds
Friday- http://www.infodog.com/files/htjpg.prg;shownum=019 
Saturday- http://www.infodog.com/files/htjpg.prg;shownum=017
Sunday- http://www.infodog.com/files/htjpg.prg;shownum=447


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I will not be in attendance, but if you have time to see the GSDs, Wesson's brother will be there!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> I will not be in attendance, but if you have time to see the GSDs, Wesson's brother will be there!


Oh cool, will see but I have more than just weims and bulldogs to show, guess it all depends on times.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are the times, which I am not too happy about

Thursday- 6:00 pm for the Bulldog Specialty

Friday-
Bulldogs- Ring 14 @ 12:30 pm
Weimaraners- Ring 8 @ 9:00 am
I will also be at Ring 8 @ 10:15 am

Saturday-
Bulldogs- Ring 14 @ 8:00 am
Weims- Ring 3 @ 8:00 am (yeah not happy)
Also at Ring 11 @ 11:05 am and Ring 8 @ 1:15 pm

Sunday-
Bulldogs- Ring 14 @ 8:00 am
Weims- Ring 8 @ 8:00 am (again not happy)
Also at Ring 8 @ 9:45 am and Ring 11 @ 1:00 pm

Yeah it's gonna be interesting.


----------

